# male/female difference in squabs



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

How to differentiate between a male and female squab?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Well you can't really tell at all when they are a squab. Maybe at the age of 2 months the males might start cooing, but even then there are always shy males. You can't be 100% sure until they are adults. The males Coo and do their little dance, and the females...well...they lay eggs LOL


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

An old breeder once told me that the first egg of a clutch is usually a male and the second one is a female....i am not sure,whether its right or wrong


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I heard the bigger squab was the male, but Im pretty shure the bigger is probably the first egg. Maybe it is first egg and male???


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think the first is male as a solid fact sounds like that might be a an old pigeon saying


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

The last two that hatched for me were both males. The order in which the eggs were laid would have nothing to do with their sex. LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sometimes I can make a pretty good guess when they feather out and are close to weaning.. some hens are just so hen like and some males are so bold and big..but then I have had some that just could not make a guess on.. usually a guess on a hen is they are shyer and petite..


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Is there any reason I should know that pigeons are not sexed out like chickens without colour sex links? The poultry industry seems great are being able to send an equal number of cocks and hens in a batch even though most everyone would be happier with less cocks.


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Hopefully I will be able to relay this properly: At the age of banding, place your right hand over the top of the bird with your thumb aiiming at the head of the youngster. Then turn it up side down so the vent is facing you. If the vent is a smiley face it is a cockbird, a frown is a hen. I band even numbers for a cockbird and odd for hens. Can honestly say it is not 100%, but its the best method I found.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

OldStrain said:


> Hopefully I will be able to relay this properly: At the age of banding, place your right hand over the top of the bird with your thumb aiiming at the head of the youngster. Then turn it up side down so the vent is facing you. If the vent is a smiley face it is a cockbird, a frown is a hen. I band even numbers for a cockbird and odd for hens. Can honestly say it is not 100%, but its the best method I found.


Now thats a new one, I have not heard that before


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

OldStrain said:


> Hopefully I will be able to relay this properly: At the age of banding, place your right hand over the top of the bird with your thumb aiiming at the head of the youngster. Then turn it up side down so the vent is facing you. If the vent is a smiley face it is a cockbird, a frown is a hen. I band even numbers for a cockbird and odd for hens. Can honestly say it is not 100%, but its the best method I found.


This is great. BTW my loft is built and will just need some finishing and furnishing when it arrives. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/loft-build-51982.html I still spend way too much time looking at your birds. If ya have some free time maybe you could put some pictures in an album of your Gruenys.(sp)


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I cant believe I forgot this one. They sale a sex indicator, it hangs on a string. you hang it over the birds back between thier wings. If it makes cicles its a female side to side is male. They gaurantee it to work 100%


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I hard you can do the same thing with your wife's wedding ring...... Oh maybe that is if she is expecting. You might try it with a size 11 band I heard that works


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have heard the one about the smilely thing but never could remember just how to do it.
When the birds are older you can use your left hand , bend the head back till it touches the birds back, hold it upside down in your palm, left hand only, feet up, if it just sits there upside down in your hand, it is a hen, cocks will flip right up fast. Tryed it with many older cocks and it seams to be 95+% right .


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Thanks man
i was looking for this


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

OldStrain said:


> Hopefully I will be able to relay this properly: At the age of banding, place your right hand over the top of the bird with your thumb aiiming at the head of the youngster. Then turn it up side down so the vent is facing you. If the vent is a smiley face it is a cockbird, a frown is a hen. I band even numbers for a cockbird and odd for hens. Can honestly say it is not 100%, but its the best method I found.


thanks for sharing


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> An old breeder once told me that the first egg of a clutch is usually a male and the second one is a female....i am not sure,whether its right or wrong


I read an article on this. As best as I can remember it went something like this. The theory was that the first egg laid was a male because the first egg the bird was in peak condition. Because of the stress of laying the first egg the birds condition was diminished and the second egg was female. So this person pre stressed the laying bird with feed and other factors and found he could get all female young.

It was a good read.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

rpalmer said:


> I read an article on this. As best as I can remember it went something like this. The theory was that the first egg laid was a male because the first egg the bird was in peak condition. Because of the stress of laying the first egg the birds condition was diminished and the second egg was female. So this person pre stressed the laying bird with feed and other factors and found he could get all female young.
> 
> It was a good read.


Doesn't it sound a little absurd ?


----------

